# 1st year with new mower



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi y all im very happy with my deere zero turn mower I bought this time last year has about 50 hours on the.25 horse kawi motor i love the mower . Has anyone have experience with john deere zero turn mowers at all hope to here from anyone who has experience with them . What sold me on deere was the warranty on the machine it self


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Those zero turn mowers simply must be a blast to run having run a lot of skid steers........


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

They are a blast to run can cut right next to trees no messing around any more


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I had a dixie chopper 20 years ago, was a blast to mow the lawn with


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Always wanted to own X Mark 60"...lots of coins tho.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Z445 guy, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I have a JD777 Z-trac mower w/72" deck. I really like it, do a lot of mowing with it. It's a 2006 model. Bought it used 7-8 years ago. I've replaced the drive belt twice, and the pump drive belt once. Also replaced the electric clutch last year(easy job). It's a real workhorse, and very durable. 

I grease the deck spindles, idler pulley, and front caster wheel spindles every time I use it, and catch all of the other grease fittings about every third mowing. I just checked the deck spindles for play and found there was none. 


Just take care of your's and it will last you a long time. 

Fire back if you have questions or concerns about your mower.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh i will take care of it , only thing i dont like is non greaseable front wheels and castors but i could probably change that or see if i can tap them and put a grease fitting in them


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The front wheels have sealed bearings in them. Non-greasable. Mine are 11 years old, and still seem to be fine. The shafts for the forks do have a grease fitting which I grease every time I use it.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

On mine the fork shafts must have sealed bearings too no grease fittings either wtf now a days , everyone getting lazy on simple stuff


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey willys55 how you like the dixie chopper mower, no dealer here in ct closeest dealer is 1.5 hours away


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Have ever other dealer but them around 4 what people ru. Around here , huskavarna , scaq ,xmark , ferris john deere


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Just bought the mow jack went together pretty easy and seems to get mower up hi enough to change blades and clean underneath


----------

